# Learning Dutch



## Stevecourty (Nov 11, 2014)

Looking for a decent cd for the van. Need stuff that doesn't need a book. Preferably phrases repeated as I have a word thing on my phone that I can set to auto that works well.


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

Pimsleur is the best method I know of. Each lesson is 30 minutes long. You will even have a great accent! I've learned Spanish, Romanian, Polish and Japanese with this method.


----------



## Mr. Staats (Mar 19, 2015)

Pimsleur is a great introduction to a language. It is very good for basic phrases and such. I used Pimsleur to learn enough Russian to negotiate a cab. It doesn't teach grammar, but it is great for the basics. The Dutch language might prove more challenging. As I was told, there are two dialects which are each largely unintelligible to the the other, and, therefore, a third official language was developed so people from one could speak and understand the other. Don't know if that is true, since despite my ancient Dutch heritage, I can't speak any dialect.



Val_TX said:


> Pimsleur is the best method I know of. Each lesson is 30 minutes long. You will even have a great accent! I've learned Spanish, Romanian, Polish and Japanese with this method.


----------

